# RV News



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Got a copy of the June 2007 edition and it should be called 
"Itchy Feet News" almost every article somehow leads back to this dealership.

Are Itchy Feet involved with the production of this mag?


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Where is RV news from?

I get ARVM as a member is this what you mean Jim?

Or is there another magazine I dont know about?


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

your right John its the ARVE "RV Magazine" not News just got the June copy today


----------



## Forestboy (Feb 19, 2007)

If it's the ARVM magazine mine arrived today also
I had a quick look at mine lunchtime and thought the same thing must be a link as every article managed to involve Itchyfeet somehow
Ror


----------



## 95633 (Jul 4, 2005)

You only have to read ARVM to see just about every article or feature is an advertorial for each of the dealers.

I, for one, am fed-up of reading this sponsor-led rubbish.

By all means do a feature on a dealer - but let’s have an honest appraisal of them.

It is so obvious these articles are written by the dealers themselves not the magazine.

One very good way of seeing who has written the article is to look for spelling/grammar errors.

The editors of ARVM don't know about spell-checkers and their writings are littered with errors. So, if the feature is error-free, it is likely they didn't write it. (Just take a look at a few issues and you'll see what I mean).

Unfortunately, I think the magazine is operated as a way to promote the editors accessory business free of charge - the ad rates and subs likely pay the production costs so their own ads are all free.

I won't bother to subscribe when this years subs end.

Paul

PS Before anyone starts checking my posts for errors, remember I am posting on a forum not as it's editor and feature writer.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

UK-RV said:


> PS Before anyone starts checking my posts for errors, remember I am posting on a forum not as it's editor and feature writer.


 IT'S ????????????????

PLEASE - click here.

:big16:


----------



## 95633 (Jul 4, 2005)

LOL

Paul


----------



## 89767 (May 1, 2005)

jimjam said:


> Got a copy of the June 2007 edition and it should be called
> "Itchy Feet News" almost every article somehow leads back to this dealership.
> 
> Are Itchy Feet involved with the production of this mag?


Totally agree with you Jiim & other members who have said the same.
I will not subscribe again now I know of Stateside Tuning. Linda is a gem & has more experience than the other dealers put together.
I am also selling my RV - anyone want to buy it? - full details at www.fourwinds.moonfruit.com

Keith


----------

